# SWISSVAX DIVINE VS BMW LIMITED EDITION 130i



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Today my mate Colin came down to sort out a sound system for me so in exchange i said i would do his car.....

His new car is the Limited Edition 3 litre Bmw 1 series the 130i.....

Based on the 265hp 130i, all 130i M Sport Limited Edition models are built in Carbon Black metallic paint with a Lemon leather interior and come with 18-inch World Touring Car Championship-style light alloy wheels. It looked really nice...

This is the car when it turned up.



















Other differences that set it apart from a standard 130i M Sport include Chrome Line exterior surrounds to the windows and a bespoke monikered start/stop button. The interior is lovely .....










So first things first umbrella , wellies and megs apc diluted 4:1 and my swissvax wheel brush and drumsticks......No sonic toothbrush today on the wheel weights and numbers as it melted.....Argos would not take it back plus they would have thought i had seriously nuclear teeth...










I loved the wheels on this car.....










The weather today was terrible and i prayed it would hold off.....

I snow foamed the car today using snow foam on its own with just under an inch in the bottle due to the drizzle...










The foam was left for 5 minutes.....










And i managed to wash it off before the rain......










I then washed the car off using two bucket method and then sprayed off again before claying.......Today i have new clay and have moved away from sonus green to try swissvax paint rubber......










I love the packaging of this brand and the fact that you can restore it in a large container as i personally like to roll my clay into a ball so as not to have as large a surface area exposed and nicely lubricated when stored away......I have found that when i pat my clay and store it inevitably gets stuck inside a small tin squashed up so this storage container is cool in my eyes......God my ocd is getting worse.... 

The clay could be chopped in half but i decided to use the whole clay bar today...










I then proceede to clay off the whole car although i personally felt it was in good condition....










The whole car was rewashed with new water and zigandzag sponge.....










Before being washed off.....










And then god decide to reinact a scene from noahs ark and we landed on mount arrarat.....










When the buckets had gone in two by two they came out again because i had to give the car another quick wash and then got out the ro.....










I then poured 25 litres over the car to aid drying and give the paintwork a nice smooth silky feel of pure water....ooh i love this bit.....its my favourite....










Colin watched on and nearly rang the local psychiatry ward....

The car was then driven into the garage and using last touch










i patted and drag dried the car using my faithful aquatouch drying towel....










The car was then masked up using 3m blue tape and i got to wotk maching the car...

I did a test panel using menzerna 3.02 and a polish pad and found that it needed a touch more so went for sonus fx1 pad.......Now i have read stories about bmw paintwork being rock hard and unpenetrable but i found this paintwork not too hard to correct....????










I didnt use the festool on rotex as i find it easier to work with on random mode and find the festool quite torquey on rotex....










I still think it is a doddle to use over my pc and definetly stops my arms acheing at the end of the day although it is slightly heavier but not much...










Once i had done the whole car i decided to use a 3m finishing pad and 3m finishing polish....










I loved this product.....










I worked it until it went oily.....










and then buffed off to a high gloss finish.....










Now came the paintwork cleansing stage and have swissvax cleaner fluid and applicator.......










The applicator feels nice in the hand and fits perfectly.....










I worked my way over the car a panel at a time.....










before buffing off before it drys.....










Before useing the wax i felt it was a good idea to get a layer of glaze and jetseal on the wheels so glazed , wiped off and then got down with the jetseal.....










I then went over the wheels with jetseal 109 and knew i had twenty minutes before buffing off.....The wax has a catalyst time of twenty minutes and with the application i knew the jetseal would be on around forty minutes but felt it would be ok as the bonding stage for the polymers to link mean that after twenty minutes i dont think they will do anymore??? Can anyone further this theory ......Would it make any difference if jetseal is left on say 24 hours????










Next i have to thank Miracle for giving me some products to try......

The wax used today is swissvax divine.......










It is quite a hard wax but i have generally found the harder a wax is to apply or remove generally gives me an indication of its qualitys in depth and durability.......

I applied the wax onto the whole car in one go.....




























Whilst the wax and wheels were curing i decided to clean the twin zorst using autosol....



















The zorst is not a polished chrome more of a satin finish which is a nice touch.....










After around twenty minutes the wax was removed panel at a time very very slowly.....

Divine wax removal video















Once the car was buffed off i then used one of swissvax,s new micro polish cloths.....This is swissvax description of it...

Shortens buffing to a fraction of the usual time and prevents smearing.

Polyester and polyamide fibres are split into microscopically thin composite microfibres 100th the diameter of a human hair. Just one centimeter of our Micro Polish Cloth contains 30 kilometers of microfibre.

wow!!!



















So i was finished after a hard day and now have a full ipod system setup aswell...hooray!!!

THE RESULTS






























































































































































































AND A WALKROUND VIDEO






.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

well mark mate you will give your mate miracle a run for his money....stunning


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I doubt that very much......I learn something every time im with him..... 

I have 12 years to go


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

$HIT THE BED! 

We saw one today (A 130 coupe, Johnnyopolis and I) and I want one even more now! 

AWESOME RESULTS


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Top work as always :thumb:

You just gotta love Divine, its the best wax I've tried (not tried Royale though)


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Awsome afters mate, Didn't even know about that limited edition!!!!

Looks great.

Did you apply the Devine buy hand warm then pad on or just hand? (Only i got to finger Damons Devine and it's hard as nails!!)


Oh and loving the buff off music!


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

How does Divine compare to Z Vintage?

Great detail btw


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Hand....and spiderman 3.....................cool:thumb:


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Excellent, great read, lovely results. :thumb:


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Awesome work, the finish looks superb. Well done mate!


----------



## nes2002 (Feb 5, 2007)

The OCD may be quite worrying, but once again the results are outstanding!!


----------



## tsw06 (Aug 3, 2006)

Amazing results :doublesho Nice BMW also :thumb:


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Love that car, they had one exactly the same at the dealership the day I bought my car. Bet that's great fun to drive. Amazing detail, more pics and the videos also than many other posts here - really helps newbies like me.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Fantastic Work Marc :thumb:

I wanta C+S Shirt  :lol:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

13yearoldetailer said:


> Fantastic Work Marc :thumb:
> 
> I wanta C+S Shirt  :lol:


Ebay....£169.99 collectors edition.....Bargain me thought!!!

Hope johnny dont mind me wearing it...


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Excellent job  Have to be honest I don't quite "get" the 1 series let alone a 3L version but cracking work!


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

great read mate


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looking good Marc, amazed you did the whole car with the Divine in 1 go! How did you find the CF and wax compared to that other brand?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Cleaner fluid was so easy to use and no worries about it drying.....

Wax was fairly hard to work with as very hard but the result was awesome.....

I dont think i have seen such a 3d bonnet before and the depth on the whole car was just mental....

I think the first clip in the final video of the bonnet shows this.......


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

this is PURE PORN!!!! 

great work there mate,this finish was top notch!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Lovely work Mark, you certainly put the products to good use, the car looks gorgeous, cracking finish :thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

As usual Marc, your work is stunning :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

vxrmarc said:


> Cleaner fluid was so easy to use and no worries about it drying.....
> 
> Wax was fairly hard to work with as very hard but the result was awesome.....


! I was waiting for that! The 1st time I used Mystery I did the whole car and it bit me big time, so when used Divine was even more cautious but like you've found awesome results. CF is very easy but normally Z users wont touch it and claim it hard and difficult to adapt to, glad you found the opposite
Excellent,


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

A top detail and write up.
A great car and an absolutely stunning finish from the Divine


----------



## ash_xt (Apr 22, 2007)

another fantastic detail by marc  love the tree reflection shot, and slowley coming round to the 1 series especially now its available in three door.


----------



## mneame (May 16, 2007)

stunning finish mate. :thumb: gotta love black when it's done properly.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Nice work Marc :thumb:



ash_xt said:


> another fantastic detail by marc  love the tree reflection shot, and slowley coming round to the 1 series especially now its available in three door.


Theres a 1 series coupe due later (this months Total BMW mag) which look the dogs danglies


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

hutchingsp said:


> Excellent job  Have to be honest I don't quite "get" the 1 series let alone a 3L version but cracking work!


Agreed - top work, but pointless series of BMW imo.
Longer and lower than a Golf, less room and tricker to park.
Niche market indeed...


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Superb, great wettness and depth and lovely reflections. :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Damn i almost forgot but dont think im off my trolley but when i was asleep i suddenly woke up and was so excited about this divine i actually got up 2 hours early and went and detailed my sons bmx with divine to try it....

Damn...










I think it looks awesome

Check out the flake.....










I couldnt machine polish it due to the noise but the cleaner fluid went ok and the divine was cool...


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

You're mental, and clearly not paying full price for that stuff.
Swissvax Divine on a child's bicycle :lol:


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Haha you make me laugh Marc!

Great detail though, big question is what do you prefer, the S or the Z, and why?


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Great job there Marc and the finish is topped off nicely with the Divine. Love it.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

190Evoluzione said:


> You're mental, and clearly not paying full price for that stuff.
> Swissvax Divine on a child's bicycle :lol:


We are talking a nail full and its all in the name of wax science.....

But christ you wanna see it.....its mental honestly and feel great too...


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Truly amazing job there mate !!!!!!!!!!!:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

very nice wright up, car looks ace, nice work


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

fantasic detail and report, great work


----------



## JuanjoGSi (Jul 6, 2006)

Marc, you legend!!!:d


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

excellent results love the write ups! the 1 series is deffinately growing on me.

so... HD cleanse or cleaner fluid?


----------



## ash_xt (Apr 22, 2007)

ha ha love the bike detail marc, do yo want and come and do mine?? only prob its white, that'll be a good test for it.. ha ha


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Both, the car and the weather outside turned up great. Well done.


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Very very nice detail :thumb: 

Just as I get some BOS people start using Mystery and Divine :wall: 
I'll never have any money at this rate :lol: 

Darren


----------



## wfenix (May 13, 2007)

marc we have got to talk, getting up early and doing bikes now there is something wrong, another fantastic job again fella, does this mean you are converting from the z stuff mate?


----------



## mondeomike (Jul 23, 2007)

Looks amazing, great job!


----------



## Johnny Sniper (Jul 3, 2007)

I didn't realise that they'd made a 2 door version!

That looks great!

Nice one, dude.


----------



## InSPiRE (Jun 5, 2007)

WOW :doublesho @ last picture!


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

Great work and write-up again Marc. So when are you gonna start working for Paul then?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

To be honest i have too much z gear just to not use it but may stop purchasing until everything has been cleared up....

Cleaner fluid for me on ease of use and no visible difference in my eyes but a side by side test would have to be done to give accurate results ....

Me work for miracle.....hahahahahaha

I,d be dead in 6 months...i wouldnt cope...


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

InSPiRE said:


> WOW :doublesho @ last picture!


Thankyou......I love trying to get them out of the ordinary shots that ruin my t shirt!!


----------



## Machugtfour (Jun 1, 2006)

Wow!!!

Very impressive..
I love the 130i, very stealthy..


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Before i start banging on about the detail I have to say, that is a seriously nice 1 Series, and i love those wheels.

Marc, you have excelled yourself. That is an absolutely stunning detail. I wish i had the patience and time available to be so metticulous! How long did you take from start to finish? Oh, and how good is the durability on this jetseal?

That really is as good as just about anything I have seen, not just the detailing but the obvious passion for it and the quality of the writeup! :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

The detail only took about 9 hours as i found the paintwork ok to work with....

The jetseal in my eyes is the star of my kit just simply because i dont know anyone that hasnt been impressed with it yet...

Durability is looking very impressive...

Eric has a thread on here somewhere on his wheels???


----------



## Kadir (Jun 14, 2007)

Awesome stuff..

I would love to see you at work one day; would be cool.. :buffer:


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Stunning results!!! :thumb: What % of carnauba is that wax?

You are becoming very very good!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

tdekany said:


> Stunning results!!! :thumb: What % of carnauba is that wax?
> 
> You are becoming very very good!


I believe its 60% white carnauba....

And thanks.......


----------



## BIFF TANNEN (Jul 11, 2007)

WOW :doublesho 
Great job mate, what a deep ass shine!!! Great write up too.


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

nice reflections, good work :thumb:


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

WOW what a fantastic looking car!!

First 3 door i`ve seen

Daz


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Incredible work, stunning results and a great write up as always :thumb:

Am I the only person that just doesnt like the 1 Series


----------



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

Wicked results :thumb: wow...I'm liking Swissvax more and more nice write up too.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## S3Nish (Jun 15, 2007)

Amazing results as usual! Superb finish mate!


----------



## Nuno XXI (Aug 27, 2007)

Nice!

Really Nice work!

Congrats!


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Yet another top quality detail and write up :thumb:


----------



## tmclssns (Dec 28, 2006)

You simply got to love "Carbonschwartz metallic" paint!
I saw one (not the 130i version - just the Limited Sport Edition pack that's available on all versions of the 1 series, only limited in total production cars) at a local garage opening and it's simply stunning. The wheels, the adjusted suspension, the paint, interior, M-accents .... 

Nice work as well - will try some swissvax too very soon (I hope).


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

Cracking finish, it looks divine.


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Just having a nose around at some old threads as I'm looking at one of these now....... I'm convinced, deposit will be paid!

Fancy doing another one Marc?! :buffer: :lol:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Beautiful results mate :thumb:


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

Talking about great results, here's one pretty good exemple I think!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, looks great. didnt realise the post is nearly two years old at first.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

marc looks stunning bud 

realy like this when i saw your name i thought her we go 5 days wowrth of hard craft but u have supresed and its stunning 

tom


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very very nice :thumb:


----------

